# Outlook (aus Office 2010): kann man leicht die Mails sichern? Welche Backup-Freeware?



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2011)

Ich werd Freitag auf dem Geschäftslaptop meines Kumpels win7 installieren, dabei nimmt er seine emails aus outlook 2003 mit. Die kann man ja per Menü-Befehl exportieren. Für win7 hat er sich Office 2010 Home&Business geholt, da ist die neueste outlook-Version dabei. Er will dann mit einem Backup-Tool regelmäßig seine wichtigen Dateien sichern, eben auch emails.

Die Frage wäre: kann man bei outlook 2010 einfach einen Ordner sichern, oder muss man das auch per "exportieren" machen? Oder hat outlook vlt. sogar eine Auto-Backup-Funktion?


Und welche Backup-Freeware kann man allgemein empfehlen? Braucht nur ganz simpel sein: man legt Ordner fest, die man regelmäßig sichern will, und die werden dann halt entweder automatisch oder zB per Doppelklick auf eine externe HDD kopiert. Dass dabei nur neue oder gänderte Daten kopiert werden, dürfte ja eh Standard sein.


Danke!


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte früher für Outlook ein Plugin das beim Beenden automatisch die .PST-Datei gesichert hat. Kam von MS selbst.Leider keine Ahnung mehr wie das hieß und Outlook habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr.

Wenn Outlook heute immer noch alles in der .PST Datei speichert (irgendwo im Profilordner des Users) dann könnte man die einfach per Batch kopieren.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Klar, wenn da eine Datei angelegt wird, dann würde ich einfach bei dem Backuptool (welches ich ja hier auch suche  ) den entsprechenden outlook-Ordner mit auswählen für die Liste mit den zu sichernden Ordnern.


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2011)

Als Synctool nehme ich das hier: 2BrightSparks | SyncBackSE Biete viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und ist kostenlos.


----------



## midnight (26. Januar 2011)

Einfach MoBackup benutzen. Die Freeware davon kann zwar nicht viel, aber Backups der kompletten PST-Datei beherrscht sie


----------



## inzpekta (26. Januar 2011)

Der Pfad wo Outlook die Pst-Dateien abspeichert:
c:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\

Ich mach das immer so:
Im Outlook ein Konto einrichten, dann Unter Kontoeinstellungen das Konto markieren und unten "Ordner wechseln" klicken, dann "Neue Datendatei" und die gesicherte PST auswählen. Die sollte dann schon unter o.a. Pfad liegen. Dann hat man alle seine alten Mails wieder. Inwiefern 2003 mit 2010 kompatibel ist kann ich nicht sagen... Aber ich glaube von 2003 auf 2007 gab es keine Probleme. Aber lieber immer schön mit Sicherungskopien arbeiten...

Das geht aber alles nur wenn der Firmenlaptop autark läuft und ein Konto eingerichtet ist. Wenn die Emails über einen Exchange Server laufen ist das was anderes!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

Er hat ne Ein-Mann-Kanzlei, der Laptop ist also technisch wie ein PC zu Hause, nix mit Netzwerk oder so. 

Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Du mit "ich mach das so" meinst: Du redest Du doch nur vom importieren der gesicherten Datei, oder soll das für ein regelmäßiges Backup sein?


Ach ja, @riedoch und midnight: wißt ihr, ob das problemlos auch mit ner externen HDD klappt? Also: externe HDD dran, die Tools konfigurieren und als Backupot dann die externe HDD wählen? BZw. noch besser wäre folgendes: man kann per Doppelklick durch eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop das Backup mit Voreinstellungen wie "Sichere folgende Ordner..." starten, ABER das Tool fragt dann "wohin damit?", so dass man die grad erst angeschlossene externe HDD auswählen kann - geht das? Er will es nämlich auf ZWEI externen HDDs sichern, nachdem er von einem Kollegen gehört hat, der seinen PC UND seine Backuplatte durch einen Brand verloren hat


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2011)

Bei SyncBack legst du Profile an, allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht ob man die direkt starten kann. Ich bin inzwischen auf dem Desktop auf Linux gewechselt und benutze das Tool auch nicht mehr. Da müsstest du selbst testen.

Vielleicht auch eine Alternative zu einer 2. externen Festplatte ist Webspache. Vserver oder Webspace kosten ja nicht viel und dahin könnte man auch automatisiert per SFTS, FTPS, FTP sichern, inkl. Verschlüsselung der Daten. Damit wären die Daten definitiv im Brandfall noch vorhanden.


----------



## inzpekta (27. Januar 2011)

Da hab ich wohl etwas am Thema vorbei geredet, sorry... 
Ich mach das immer so wenn ich ein System neu aufsetze... Ich sichere die Originalen PST-Dateien und überschreibe dann damit die neu angelegten, bzw. gebe die beim Konto-anlegen als Datendatei an. 

Und wenn man den Pfad kennt, reicht dann nicht eine .bat in regelmäßig (automatisch) ausgeführten Tasks? Ob ich nun extra eine PST Datei über Exportieren auslagere, bzw. sichere, oder ob ich die original Datei kopiere und somit sichere... Ist doch wurscht...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist halt, OB es eine Datei/nen Ordner gibt, den man dann im Notfall einfach wieder zurückkopiert, und alles ist wieder in Butter 

Mein Kumpel ist halt auch ein extremer "Noob", der empfand es als "Zauberei", wie ich telefonisch rausfand, welche festplatte er drin hat, indem ich ihm einfach anwies "Arbeitsplatz, rechtsklick C:, eigenschaften, Hardware..."    Oder win7 selber installieren - NIEmals könnte er das.


----------



## Malte001 (21. Juli 2011)

Hi Herbboy,

tja, wie du bestimmt weißt gibt es eine Menge von Backup Tools. Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit den Lookeen Backup Manager und bin wirklich zufrieden. Kannste dir ja mal anschauen http://www.outlook-backup.com


----------

